# Five Exercise Myths



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2011)

It's one thing to have a great work out... it's quite another to do it properly so you don't screw up the body you're trying to get. Read on.

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/menshealth/5-biggest-exercise-myths


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 8, 2011)

Very good Read...it'll help me with my lifting!


----------



## Martin21 (Aug 20, 2011)

These are best tips for the lifting and best guide line for the beginner.
No doubt any one can take help and make better lifting with the help of these suggestion.


----------

